# Securing a ladder stand



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Being that I just had my deer feeder stolen from my property, I would like some ideas on securing ladder stands to trees to at least make them work to get it down. 

I have also thought about building treestands, then all they could do is destroy it I guess. 

Any suggestions would be great. Thanks OGF!

lg_mouth


----------



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear about what happened. Wish I could give you some sound advise other than lock it up with a cable or chain and a lock. I had one stolen before, or should I say barrowed? The person returned it after a couple months. Hope you get this lucky.

Good Luck,


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Lg Mouth , I have 5 Ladder stands myself and I went to Walmart and bought those long Bicycle cables that lock and they work very well . The stands have been in the same spot for 3 years and never been messed with.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I have thought about logging chains and good padlocks. Hopefully when I move out there, it will do away with the problem.

lg_mouth


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

sad thing is locks and cables will only keep an honest man honest i have ran into guys that carry bolt cutters with them needless to say they arent my friends but you would be suprised what people tell you after a beer or 12 i try to make it as hard as i can chains and screws


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Like you mentioned at the beginning, any effort will simply be to make it more work for them to take. I would think anything that locks on and requires them to at least carry out a set of bolt cutters will be an equal deterrent. Beyond that they will get it if they want it bad enough. That may not be what you want to here but that is the way I see it. I try not to leave my stands in the woods for an extended period of time for the most part. I have a few platforms that I constructed and even a few hang-ons that became permanenet a few years back due to my laziness. If they want those now they better bring their chain saw along.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

After about the third stand stolen from me, i did some homework... at walmart last year i found a tree lock for a ladderstand that fits over the steel tubing, anchors into the tree with a 7 inch "I" bolt which is protected with a 1/4" steel plate with built in locks..... needless to say i haven't had any more stolen yet because i think in order to get the stand off the tree they either need a 2 ton truck to pull it or a chainsaw to cut the tree... i cant remember the name of the locks but i will try and get a picture of the box and product and post it when i get home


----------



## Mike123 (Apr 24, 2006)

i wonder if any one has ever put a tracking divice on them, bet you the robber would be surprised to see you at his door step


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

put some decoy stands out with some loose steps near the top...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i have 7 - 4' ladder sections that slip together. i put them together as i was climbing up the tree. id secure the bottom section with a ratchet strap, then i took the portiable drill and put a stainless bolt with a lock nut thru the two sections securing them together. i did that all the way up the tree (7 sections) used a cable lock about 2/3 of the way up. i now have a 28' ladder straped and locked to the tree. i then put a hang on stand up above that with a chain/lock securing that. then 4 ratchet steps around that for hand holds. in other words my stand is at least 30' off the ground very secure. it took a few days to do this and this is my 4th season from this stand and its on public hunting land. i think next year im going to replace the straps.they still seem good but i dont need any accidents up that high. i belive it just too much for anyone to mess with. is kinda scary climbing up but once your in its very snug. i got a shooting rail and camo burlap skirting the whole thing in. its almost a permanent stand but we all know thats not allowed on public land.. if thats an option for you thats the way id go.. a permanent stand.. cant steal that but just make sure its a an intersection or funnel..mind happens to be on both..

guess i went on long enough..sorry to hear about the feeder i know those arent cheap.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys. Hope to hear more about that tree lock gizmo. I was pretty discouraged about the whole ordeal, but now am determined not to let some jerk run me off my own land. Wish me luck.

lg_mouth


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

To me it seems that if you secure it to the point of requiring the use of bolt cutters then you have probably gone as far as you can. Anything beyond that will be overcome because if they have the foresight to bring the bolt cutters then they will get it if they want it. 


I know this is pretty much going off the subject but I believe going up 30' will cause more problems than it will solve. Being up that high puts the arrow flight very much vertical and reduces the size of the targeted kill zone. Not to mention that most guys would not feel comfortable sticking a stand 30' in the air. I can think of very few trees in my area that would allow for that height. And then that brings in a lot more overhanging branches as obstructions. However, it sounds as if your method of securing the ladder stand sounds like a very good one.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bkr43050 said:


> I know this is pretty much going off the subject but I believe going up 30' will cause more problems than it will solve. Being up that high puts the arrow flight very much vertical and reduces the size of the targeted kill zone. Not to mention that most guys would not feel comfortable sticking a stand 30' in the air. I can think of very few trees in my area that would allow for that height. And then that brings in a lot more overhanging branches as obstructions. However, it sounds as if your method of securing the ladder stand sounds like a very good one.



you sir are correct. the kill zone is smaller and the arrow path is almost vertical. almost all of my hits are high in the sholder area but it still gets the job done. i can see a whole lot more up there also, i can move around more. as far as limbs in the way i carried back a ladder a few years ago and did some pruning. i have only 4 spots where a deer must be for a shot. if you think im crazy i got the idea from a FRED BEAR video i saw a few years ago..he killed a deer by putting his arrow right thru the spine. it ran nowhere then he went on to explain why he likes to "high hunt" as he called it.i also use a crossbow and the shooting rail works great for a nice steady shot down at that angle.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

i cant get the pics to load up to the website, i think its my internet connection, but the locks are called san angelo tree stand locks and it says that it is a 1/4" steel plate that anchors to the tree with a concealed eyebolt and secure cylinder lock, its an all-luminum.com product, but the site for it sucks, literally. ill keep trying to upload them though


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

my idea of placing loose steps at the top so they fall 20 feet still seems to be the cheapest...


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Heres a link for the lock listed above . Looks like it may work . http://shootnhunt.com/catalog/JM/treestands_hunting_blinds/treestand_accessories/2020038.html


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

...and also the quickest way to be sued!

Lg_mouth


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

lg_mouth said:


> ...and also the quickest way to be sued!
> 
> Lg_mouth


yes you'll probably get sued but at least you'll know who was stealing from your land.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

damn lawyers, hopefully it'll be a lawyer who takes the 20 ft plunge... kidding. I actually do have a real suggestion. I have a few stands hung at several of my places to hunt and I haven't had any problems with them yet. I got a set of the lone wolf climbing sticks last year and they are so quick and quiet I simply strap them on to the tree as I climb up to my stand then take them down with me on my way out. They are kind of expensive though (I think they were $100 for a set of 3 which gets you about 15 or 16 feet but you can buy an extra stick to get you up to 20 ft).


----------

